# Help! My dog won't eat anything we give her and is always sad! What to do???



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

I bought Charlie from a breeder in Ispwich (Australia) in early August last year when she was 8 weeks old. Ever since, she has always had problems with eating. Our breeders told us to keep giving her the puppy food they had been feeding her since she was very little, but she didn't even look at it when we tried to feed her! Charlie was the runt of the litter and has had problems with her liver in the past, we took her to the vet and had an X-Ray and blood tests, which told us she had a very small liver that was filling up with chemicals that made her sick. She was prescribed medication, and was instantly 100x times better later that day. It has always been a constant battle with Charlie to get her to eat, we know she is hungry. We have tried just about every product in the pet shop, and she just doesn't seem to be interested in sticking with it. She will often continuously eat a certain food that we give her, but a week later will start to walk away from it when we put her bowl down. People have told us we should try taking the bowl away so she has urgency to eat, but if we did, she would starve! Our beautiful girl is under weight and sad, and we have tried everything to change that. We take her to te beach, on long walks, we buy her bones and we make mixtures of rice, vegetables with some dog biscuits mixed in. Nothing. She has just turned 1 now and I'm starting to become quite frantic and scared that there is something seriously wrong with her. We have spoken to our vet countless times and she can never pin-point the problem, she seems to be just as confused as we are! Charlie is the greatest thing that has ever happened to us and we love her to death, it would absolutely devastating if she couldn't be with us anymore. 
I don't know what to do anymore, this is our first dog, and I feel like I have done something wrong. Please help.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

G'day from Maitland!!

I was reading very quickly but have you tried feeding raw? And second and third opinions?


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

You need to see another vet. Try ordering DCO food online. That might help. You've tried everything else. Here's where you can order it. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=DCO+food[/ame]
Just type in DCO food for dogs. It's expensive. Try a small bag at first. It's for a number of issues. It might solve your pups problem.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you seen a veterinary specialist - someone who specializes in livers?

I've seen similar behaviors in dogs who we ended up finding had very irritated stomachs or intestines - eating made them hurt. Each new food they enjoyed but because they felt sick afterwards they had less interest in the food the next time.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you seen a veterinary specialist - someone who specializes in livers?

I've seen similar behaviors in dogs who we ended up finding had very irritated stomachs or intestines - eating made them hurt. Each new food they enjoyed but because they felt sick afterwards they had less interest in the food the next time.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi charliesmum from Victoria. 

I feed Ben raw. Combo of mince and "vets all natural" 

Maybe it's something in the store bought products that upsets his tummy

Try chicken, brown rice, and left over vegies, pasta and sardines? Just to keep away from the preservatives


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a big fan of raw feeding but I have a feeling this pup may have a condition that has, as yet, not been correctly diagnosed. I second the specialist route already suggested.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

How much does Charlie weigh?
I certainly understand how upset you must be, I would be sick with worry, too. As others have said I think another Vets opinion is necessary.


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thankyou everyone for your replies, they've really helped. I have tried raw food and had no luck with that either unfortunately. I will visit another vet and get a second opinion, and one of my friends has recommended I get Charlie an ultrasound to make sure everything internal is okay. She does like tuna, so I will try incorporate more fish into her diet.


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pammie;57r87601 said:


> How much does Charlie weigh?
> I certainly understand how upset you must be, I would be sick with worry, too. As others have said I think another Vets opinion is necessary.


She weighs around 22kg, and she is quite a skinny dog for her breed. It just makes me sad because we don't know what we've done wrong, and we just want her to be her happy little self again. I will be going to another vet for a second opinion just incase they pick up something the other didn't before. Thankyou for your reply


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> I am a big fan of raw feeding but I have a feeling this pup may have a condition that has, as yet, not been correctly diagnosed. I second the specialist route already suggested.


Hi Harley's mum, 
I did recently go to my pet store and ask around about other options, and most of the replies I got was raw food. I picked up a box of it, and I thought she would really like it. Much to my dismay however, she didn't even try it. I tried to give it to her two nights in a row and both times were unsuccessful. I just don't know what to do. 
Thank you for your help and reply


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Marcus said:


> Hi charliesmum from Victoria.
> 
> I feed Ben raw. Combo of mince and "vets all natural"
> 
> ...


I will definitely try that combo thankyou  I have noticed she does like tuna so if I try incorporate different types of fish into her diet, I may have some luck. And yes I'm starting to think there might be something she's allergic to or she may have an intolerance, or possibly a very sensitive stomach. 
I just can not wait until I find something she likes and will stick with so I can fatten her up a bit haha  
thank you for your suggestion and reply


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chritty said:


> G'day from Maitland!!
> 
> I was reading very quickly but have you tried feeding raw? And second and third opinions?


Haha G'Day from Queensland! 
I have tried raw food for Charlie, but have had no luck unfortunately. I have not gotten a second and third opinion so I will be doing that as soon as possible. My current vet has come up with many possible explanations but I would honestly just rather know the root cause of my poor pups sadness. 
Thank you for your help and reply


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Goldylover2 said:


> You need to see another vet. Try ordering DCO food online. That might help. You've tried everything else. Here's where you can order it. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=DCO+food[/ame]
> Just type in DCO food for dogs. It's expensive. Try a small bag at first. It's for a number of issues. It might solve your pups problem.


Thank you so much for the link, I will definitely check it out! I have spent Southoney on different foods for this dog but I haven't given up hope! I will spend every cent I have if it means I find something she will eat, and it will get her back to a healthy state again. I will be seeking a second opinipn from another vet soon, so hopefully that works out. 
Thank you for your help and reply


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

SwimDog said:


> Have you seen a veterinary specialist - someone who specializes in livers?
> 
> I've seen similar behaviors in dogs who we ended up finding had very irritated stomachs or intestines - eating made them hurt. Each new food they enjoyed but because they felt sick afterwards they had less interest in the food the next time.


Hi there, 
I have not been to any other vets for Charlie, I just started going to my current one because I lived quite close to it. 
I think it is a very good idea I seek help from a liver specialist, as it is most likely a large component of the problem. I have found however that specialist vets are very expensive, so I will try getting more opinions from other vets before I commit to spending a large amount of money on a liver specialist. I do think that the behaviour of the other dogs you have seen is very similar to Charlie's, so I think that may actually be the problem. If she has problems with her liver, I don't doubt she has an especially sensitive stomach. 
Will definitely look into the specialist. Thank you for your suggestion and reply


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

charliesmum12345 said:


> Hi Harley's mum,
> I did recently go to my pet store and ask around about other options, and most of the replies I got was raw food. I picked up a box of it, and I thought she would really like it. Much to my dismay however, she didn't even try it. I tried to give it to her two nights in a row and both times were unsuccessful. I just don't know what to do.
> Thank you for your help and reply


I do my own raw food. The commercial raw is very expensive and if she won't eat it you have wasted your money. You can buy small quantities of things from the butchers like lambs heart, kidney etc to try and spark her appetite. Also dogs are crazy for cat food - it has a strong smell that they love and it comes in small tins! It is not suitable long term but might get her started. I am also in Queensland - on the Sunshine Coast!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Our Millie is 1 year old and weighs in at around 26 kgs so sounds like Charlie isn't completely wasting away thankfully, just needs a bit of extra on him.

Do you have any photos? Especially an aerial view so we can check out his body?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Photos like these?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with all the ones suggesting a visit to another vet for another opinion. I know how worried you are and I hope another vet can get to the root of the problem. Wishing you and your girl all the luck in the world.

PS I was born in Perth waaaaaay back in l945. Daddy was a Texas farm boy in the navy during the war an married my Aussie mom there, Mom and I came to the states in '46so I have no memory at all of Australia.


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Photos like these?[iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=539913&d=1435385614"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness. It's good to know she isn't extremely under-weight, we were just under the impression she was because of what our vet told us. I have attached two pictures of her I took today


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is Charlie


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

She's gorgeous!!

A bit thin but not to the extent that your vet has you worrying about. A lot of people are used to seeing fat Goldens and think it's what they normally should be.

A rough target weight for a full grown female is around 26-28kgs. Being on the thinner side for a breed that is notorious for hip and elbow issues can be a really good thing.

Can you see her ribs through his coat? A good weight means that you can feel the ribs but not see them. Underweight would mean you can see the ribs through the coat. Overweight would mean a layer of fat over the ribs


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

3 goldens said:


> I agree with all the ones suggesting a visit to another vet for another opinion. I know how worried you are and I hope another vet can get to the root of the problem. Wishing you and your girl all the luck in the world.
> 
> PS I was born in Perth waaaaaay back in l945. Daddy was a Texas farm boy in the navy during the war an married my Aussie mom there, Mom and I came to the states in '46so I have no memory at all of Australia.


Thank you for your reply  I will be taking her to another vet for a second opinion as soon as possible, I really want her to get better before she reaches adulthood. And wow that's amazing! Have you ever visited?


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chritty said:


> He's gorgeous!!
> 
> A bit thin but not to the extent that your vet has you worrying about. A lot of people are used to seeing fat Goldens and think it's what they normally should be.
> 
> ...


I can see her ribs through her coat, but they slowly are becoming less visible thank goodness. Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

charliesmum12345 said:


> I can see her ribs through her coat, but they slowly are becoming less visible thank goodness. Thanks so much for all your help!


Sorry about calling Charlie a "He" haha!!

I hope you stick around the forum and join in!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

This is Ben. One year old male


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Marcus said:


> This is Ben. One year old male


So cute!! He's so much fatter than Charlie and he's the same age as her! She needs to start catching up haha


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chritty said:


> charliesmum12345 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see her ribs through her coat, but they slowly are becoming less visible thank goodness. Thanks so much for all your help!
> ...


It's fine, you wouldn't believe how many times people have mistaken her for a boy. It must be the name or the black leash we use. 
And definitely, everyone's been so nice and helpful!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you have a vet college or university near by? We had a dog on the street with similar problems, who finally got help when they took her to a vet college for proper diagnoses. I wish your girl well. Hope you find the problem very soon.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I second getting an ultrasound. That shouldn't be horribly expensive...many regular vets here have that service. 

Does she have any other symptoms, like vomiting or diarrhea? Do you remember what medication made her better?

Check with your vet, but you might want to try milk thistle. It's very similar to an expensive liver medication and you can buy it in the drugstore.


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> I second getting an ultrasound. That shouldn't be horribly expensive...many regular vets here have that service.
> 
> Does she have any other symptoms, like vomiting or diarrhea? Do you remember what medication made her better?
> 
> Check with your vet, but you might want to try milk thistle. It's very similar to an expensive liver medication and you can buy it in the drugstore.


We do plan on getting Charlie an ultrasound to check out everything internal, we just aren't sure when. It costs about $500-600 upfront for the scan, and our pet insurance doesn't cover any medical costs regarding this health issue because we discovered her condition in the first 30 days of having the insurance. We have to pay for Every test, scan, prescription and surgery she may need to get better, and while it is a price we are definietly willing to pay, it certainly does put a strain on our financial situation. It is a hard decision to make, because we don't know if the ultrasound will actually find anything or help us get a better understanding of her diagnosis. What if it does come out all clear? Of course it would be the biggest relief in the world and I would be so very happy, but I did spend $500 that I don't really have just to find out her organs are okay. It's a tough situation I guess.

She does experience vomiting and diarreah occasionally, but I think that is because we keep changing her diet. She will eat one thing one week, then stop completely, so we are forced to give her something completely different so she doesn't starve- which must upset her tummy. I have heard you are supposed to slowly introduce new foods into their diets, but with the way she goes off of her food, we have no choice. 
We are looking into trying to get her that liver medication she had when she was a little puppy again, just incase those toxins have built up again, and made her sick. 
I will look into the milk thistle suggestion, it can't hurt to try  
Thankyou for your suggestion and reply


----------



## charliesmum12345 (Jun 27, 2015)

janababy said:


> Do you have a vet college or university near by? We had a dog on the street with similar problems, who finally got help when they took her to a vet college for proper diagnoses. I wish your girl well. Hope you find the problem very soon.


 I'm not to sure actually, I will look into it because it does sound like a very good idea. And thank you, I really just want her to be her happy, cheeky self again. She is one of my children, and it breaks my heart when she is sick. 

Thank you for your suggestion and reply


----------

